# Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone know a good technique to get a distributor free to adjust ignition timing? After I loosen the hold down screw it won't turn at all. I assume it's rusted or something. I sprayed the base with some PB Blaster. Still won't turn.
The car runs decent but it sputters every few seconds. It won't pass emissions too. It failed horribly. I'm trying to adjust the ignition timing to get the car running better so it will pass emissions.
I already replaced the plugs, wires, cap, rotor, O2 sensor, air filter, fuel filter, and changed the oil.
Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

That sometimes happens if the distributor hasn't been moved in a long time, it's just a little corrosion seizing it up, once break it free, you'll be able to adjust it no problem. This is happen to me on a few different cars, I've always been able to free up the distributor using a pipe wrench.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

spray it, tap on it, twist on it, work it, try again a day or two later.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (jorge r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jorge r* »_spray it, tap on it, twist on it, work it, try again a day or two later.

Good advise. I've found twisting to be the most effective (hence the pipe wrench). You'll find that once you're able to get any movement AT ALL by twisting it, it'll free up pretty quickly. Good luck.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAvdubs86* »_
The car runs decent but it sputters every few seconds. It won't pass emissions too. It failed horribly. I'm trying to adjust the ignition timing to get the car running better so it will pass emissions.
I already replaced the plugs, wires, cap, rotor, O2 sensor, air filter, fuel filter, and changed the oil.

After you did all of ^that, did you check and adjust the air-fuel mixture? Go to http://www.cabby-info.com/cis for further details. If the cat converter's never been replaced, you should do that too.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (ABA Scirocco)*

I think it's the oil ring that freezes the distributor and not metal to metal. Even after you get the distributor to turn, pulling out the distributor would still need to be negotiated because something in there doesn't like being disturbed and freed, the oil ring?


----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (jorge r)*

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to give it a go with a pipe wrench. Probably tomorrow. I have to change the thermostat as well. I already broke one bolt on power steering bracket and it feels like another one is going to break. I just love working on old rusty cars.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

Call your gynocologist





























Honestly those things can get totally stuck so much you cannot believe.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

Keep on putting penetrant on it along the base and keep tapping it. Eventually it will come free. FR


----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (Fat Rabbit)*

I'm having trouble getting the wrench down onto the distributor. I'm going to try a smaller one and see what happens. The distributor should move left and right correct?


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

Same problem I had -- couldn't find a wrench to fit. I put a length of rope around the distributor and attached it overhead with a come-along to put upward pressure on the distributor then tapped with a hammer and block of hardwood around the base of the distributor. Treated the area with PB Blaster several times a day. Cleaned out the junk from around behind the distributor base. After about a week of treating and tapping the distributor let loose. FR 
The distributor can move either way -- left or right. FR



_Modified by Fat Rabbit at 7:23 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## PAvdubs86 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (Fat Rabbit)*

Good news. I was able to free up the distributor after using compressed air to clean out the base of it and then soaked it down with PB Blaster. I used my friends impact air hammer to vibrate it loose. Then used a small vise grip around the base to rotate it back and then it loosen up.
I then timed the engine and the spark distribution using a timing light. The cabriolet runs like a champ now and it passed PA inspection and emissions with no problem.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Distributor won't move to adjust timing on my 1.8L Cabriolet (PAvdubs86)*

Good job!!


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Slightly off-topic and I don't want to start another thread
I have the electronic advance on my dizzy
I use the notch on the crank pully and the mark on the timing belt cover
Should they align at idle or should they only align when i dial in 6degrees on the timing light?
I have a 272 cam so I should then (after getting the answer here) be able to go to 12degrees advance


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fourie_marius)*

If there's just a single mark on the timing cover, it's probably a timing mark at 6° BTDC or whatever the factory spec for your model is i.e. when the timing is set to factory specs, they'd line up at idle with the timing light set at zero, to get 12° advance, you'd need to dial in an additional 6° on your timing light. 
I underlined the word probably in the previous paragraph because you're in South Africa, I'm just not sure but, this would be consistent the way VW did things for the North American market. I'm also not sure if the factory spec for your engine would be 6° BTDC, you can usually factory specs on a sticker under the hood or in your owners manual.


_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 8:44 AM 8-20-2009_


----------

